
More Latinos Seek Citizenship to Vote Against Trump - n-s-f
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/08/us/trumps-rise-spurs-latino-immigrants-to-naturalize-to-vote-against-him.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
bruceb
Yet again more immigration related propaganda that is soft on the facts from
NYT

"While naturalizations generally rise during presidential election years, Mr.
Trump provided an extra boost this year."

Zero proof is provided to back up this claim.

